# Интернет > Графика >  Мега подборка 109 тем для Dle 2011 года

## kipadoi2s

Представляю вашему вниманию мега супер подборку тем для популярной cms Dle, темы будут работать от 7 версии dle до самой последней. В подборке есть темы на абсолютно разные категории: авто, для взрослых(ххх), варез, софт, мобильные сайты, музыкальные сайты, кино, игры и другие. http://dump.ru/file/5404766 весит всего 79мб

----------

